# Disrespectful but I do it anyway.........



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Who else puts their two fingers up to their other half's back when they get angry with them?

It's disrespectful isnt it.... but I do it!

If I loved him, why would I do that?


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I have done that to my son (age 8) when he's being a disrespectful, stubborn brat and stomps out of the room. I love him dearly but sometimes he makes me so frustrated and angry with his behavior.

For me, it helps me to vent the feelings so they don't come out in ways I don't truly mean.


----------



## jennifer22009 (Sep 19, 2009)

i can undertand it , but i do beleieve that not always actions means feelings or emotions , sometimes you might love a person in our personal differet way ; but in our mind that is the love of our understood wich can be totally a different opion to someone else 
i always dont judge on the actions i just believe on acts wich proof that this person love u ? !when he forgive u whenu ask him to 
and when he never cheat on u 
and when he never leave u when u need him 
that is the things wich is important for me 
but this behaviour i wont count it as a big deal as much as i know that someone really love me !


----------

